# Bumble Breast Surgery - Graphic Pictures



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a rooster that spends most of his day sitting due to his leg problems. Because of this he has developed a huge lump of pus on his keel. I guess some might be scare tissue, but I suspect the majority is pus. Later today I will attempt to remove the pus and will post pictures.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's probably a breast blister and can be drained, then apply an antibiotic ointment to the area. Perhaps an oral antibiotic such as amoxicillin on standby in case it doesnt heal within a reasonable time frame. Keeping everything as dry as possible is best. Here's a link with info:
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/p...ns_of_poultry/breast_blisters_in_poultry.html


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> It's probably a breast blister and can be drained, then apply an antibiotic ointment to the area. Perhaps an oral antibiotic such as amoxicillin on standby in case it doesnt heal within a reasonable time frame. Keeping everything as dry as possible is best. Here's a link with info:
> http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/p...ns_of_poultry/breast_blisters_in_poultry.html


Thanks Dawg! No doubt, that's what it is, though it looks like it full of that nasty, smelly, cheese like pus. Thanks for the link and the antibiotic recommendation


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Forgot to mention that there is a small hole in it, so I can see and smell the infection.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Ewww! We need a barf smiley.
If it stinks , I would do antibiotics. Does he look sick, or just leg problems?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

casportpony said:


> Forgot to mention that there is a small hole in it, so I can see and smell the infection.


I agree with Seminole. It would be best to get him started on amoxicillin. Since there's a small hole, gently squeeze and manipulate the skin pushing the infection out the hole as best as you can. Maybe you can use a syringe w/ needle and slowly flush saline inside the hole, then slowly squeeze it out the hole. You'll have to be careful if you decide to do this. Then "inject" a little betadine in the hole and squeeze it out, then topically apply neosporin.
If the infection is hardened, you'll have to do minor surgery.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Pus is hard... No chance of squeezing it out, so I had to slice him open. He got really stressed, so I stopped for the day and wrapped him up.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Ewww! We need a barf smiley.
> If it stinks , I would do antibiotics. Does he look sick, or just leg problems?


He doesn't look sick, but he's not quite right either. Thinner than he should be and seems to get winded easily.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Hummm... Sucks. I hope he gets better.

Just having it sliced open can help. It is the anaerobic bacteria that are the super nasties.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Gonna start him on Clavamox I think.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Clavamox will work.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Time to barf. That is terrible. I wonder how he got that. It does seem like a bumble. How did you find it?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow! All that came out?

(I was clearly raised on a ranch... I am eating happily while looking at the photos!  )


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

It almost looks like part of that clump is meat?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow that's deep. Id be more inclined to cull him, trying to keep infection out of a chicken is like trying to keep a goat out of a garden.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I find it odd that it had a hole. Perhaps a puncture type injury that became infected. The injury/infection has been going on for awhile.
Good job cleaning it out Kathy. I recommend flushing it like I mentioned in my previous post. It'll have to heal from the inside out, I dont recommend stitches. There's a tape that you can use to loosely close it, but leave it open at the bottom for drainage. I hope you started the clavamox.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Got him started on the Clavamox, but there is more pus in there. He got very stressed yesterday, so I had to stop, but I will give it another go when I can get some help. This is a time when I wish I had access to anesthesia... Culling is something I'm thinking about, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I find it odd that it had a hole. Perhaps a puncture type injury that became infected. The injury/infection has been going on for awhile.
> Good job cleaning it out Kathy. I recommend flushing it like I mentioned in my previous post. It'll have to heal from the inside out, I dont recommend stitches. There's a tape that you can use to loosely close it, but leave it open at the bottom for drainage. I hope you started the clavamox.


Hard to say if it was blister breast that got a puncture, then got infected... Who knows. I did flush it, but there is still a lot of pus, so note sure the flush did much. And don't worry, not gonna suture that, I know better, lol.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Fiere said:


> Wow that's deep. Id be more inclined to cull him, trying to keep infection out of a chicken is like trying to keep a goat out of a garden.


Thinking about it and I will if I can't get the infection out.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> It almost looks like part of that clump is meat?


All the yellow stuff was hardened pus.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Wow! All that came out?
> 
> (I was clearly raised on a ranch... I am eating happily while looking at the photos!  )


Lol, I was eating while I did it! Just kidding.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's keeping the wound from becoming infected more so than the hardened pus in there now, that is my worry. Props to you for trying! When it comes to major surgery I don't bother. One because of anesthetic but two, because it's an uphill battle to stave off secondary infections. 

It does really look like a puncture that got staph.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Time to barf. That is terrible. I wonder how he got that. It does seem like a bumble. How did you find it?


Who knows how he got it... He was looking at little heat stressed the other day when it was 109, so I picked him up and felt it right away.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

109??? That is pretty hot. This is what my chickens get when it's hot.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine will stand in the shallow duck pools.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think infection is all that super common... But maybe because I am in a frozen wasteland, so it isn't as rampant up here.

My chicken that got attacked by an eagle (front breast skin ripped totally open, and deep talon puncture between hip and ribs all the way into abdominal cavity) healed up perfectly with no antibiotics etc.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> I don't think infection is all that super common... But maybe because I am in a frozen wasteland, so it isn't as rampant up here.
> 
> My chicken that got attacked by an eagle (front breast skin ripped totally open, and deep talon puncture between hip and ribs all the way into abdominal cavity) healed up perfectly with no antibiotics etc.


I had one that was caught by a coyote and thought for sure it would die, but it didn't, and it never got infected even though I gave no drugs.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Crazy how that happens..


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Crazy how that happens..


No complaints here, lol. The less I have to mess with them the better.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a toss up. I've had chickens de glove their necks and I put some zinc oxide on it and they heal up, I've also had a small gash from a nail (which I removed so as not to have another hen gashed) cause sepsis so bad the leg went gangrenous and I had to cull.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I also have the worst luck with chickens, so there is that. But chickens are walking germ pods. It's all the poop lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

True... You just never know.

Talking of... How is the cock with the raging breast infection? Better, worse?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for asking... Kind of dropped the ball to deal with my peafowl, but I guess he's no worse. Need help holding him to make another pass at the pus, but DH has been too busy.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your hubby helps you? I don't think I've ever read you mention that, LOL


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Your hubby helps you? I don't think I've ever read you mention that, LOL


Sometimes he helps me, but most things I do on my own. All tubing, subcutaneous fluids, shots, medicating and draining ascites I do solo, but this is something I can't do with just two hands....


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Thought I should update and say that the rooster recovered!


----------

